# Networking Groups & Events?



## colly (23 May 2006)

I've recently joined a new company, and I'm always on the lookout to network for new contacts and business opportunities. Are there any 'clubs' in Ireland that are designed for this purpose? Does anyone hold regular events to just get people together to discuss what they do and find new business opportunities? I work in the IT security industry and my company are currenlty seeking partners (and clients) - so anyone I meet could tuen into a business opportunity. Surely there are loads of people in similar situations that would welcome the chance to network?

I would appreciate any advise as to how to achieve this.
Thanks
Colly


----------



## JohnnyBoy (23 May 2006)

I know of one in Cork that meets early in the city,before day starts.A friend of mine attended a couple but couldn't handle early starts!


----------



## cardigan (23 May 2006)

JohnnyBoy, that's probably BNI - Business Network International - who meet early in the morning (7am), so people can get back to work or their business by 9am. Have a look at www.bni.com . There are chapters all over the country.

There is also Network Ireland  which helps promote women in business (if this is relevant).

Another option would be the Chamber of Commerce who hold networking events for members.


----------



## Icarus (24 May 2006)

I saw a feature on a south Dublin group in a publication by the Dun Laoghaire Rathdown chamber of commerce. I think it was lunchtime meetings.


----------



## colly (24 May 2006)

I have found a site I used to be a member of years ago: www.firsttuesday.ie - it used to be a large group of wannabe dot com millionaires but is not something a little more realistic I think.


----------



## Purple (24 May 2006)

colly said:
			
		

> I have found a site I used to be a member of years ago: www.firsttuesday.ie - it used to be a large group of wannabe dot com millionaires but is not something a little more realistic I think.


No events on their website since September '04


----------



## ivorystraws (24 May 2006)

Business Networks:

www.bni.com
www.thehubnetwork.ie
www.southsideb2b.org
www.firsttuesday.ie/newindex.html
www.plato.ie
www.chambersireland.ie
www.basis.ie


----------



## Purple (24 May 2006)

Plato have/had their own business park but they seem to be a bit of a dead duck...


----------



## tina_cork (24 May 2006)

na


----------



## gar123 (24 May 2006)

i would advise visiting as many bni meetings as you can, i used to be a member in castleknock, it's free to visit and there is a good buzz pm me for a local contact that can invite you if you like 

early start tho!


----------



## evoke (24 May 2006)

these clubs are a good idea.especially BNI .never went to one because i do not have a business yet but wouuld be interesting to see the networking people do there


----------



## colly (25 May 2006)

Cheers guys, I have got myself an introduction to a BMI meeting in the RDS in a few weeks.

It sounds like great idea, however aparantly you have to come to the meeting with at least one sales lead for someone else, and if you don't, you can't get away with it for long before they toss you out! Anyone know more?


----------



## richyrich (1 Jun 2006)

Hey Colly,

I helped start a BNI chapter in Pearse Street that launched just before christmas 2005 (plug: thursday morning, 7am, holiday inn, all welcome. Ask for Richard  )

I have found it to be great for my business. It's true that you are expected to bring a contribution but it is the commitment that you show to the group (turning up each week etc) that really counts and a contribution doesn't always have to be a referral (could be bringing a visitor, a testimonial etc etc). 

The BNI organisation offers training to help you get referrals and once you get going you find that people come to ask you "do you know anyone that can do....?" and you do!!

Still, it's not for everyone as the early morning can be a real sh**e to get along with but I've got some great new customers from it that I wouldn't have if I wasn't a member.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Figment (1 Jun 2006)

BNI is the biz!  However is does not suit every type of business.


----------



## Figment (1 Jun 2006)

Also success very much depends on the effort you put in to it.


----------



## Solutions (4 Jun 2006)

Interested in the Ballbbridge BNI, how to get invited?


----------



## colly (14 Jun 2006)

Guys I went to a BNI Meeting this morning in the RDS - a brand new chapter. It was excellent. Everyone was extremely friendly and easy to talk to. Just great to have so many like minded people in one room. I came out with quote a few leads from that one meeting. Its not cheap to join, but I am hoping to get my company to pay for it. I may try to visit some of the other chapters as a guest before I decide to join.

I am also going to go to a meeting of  The Hub Network - run my a very nice ozzie guy, in Reynards at the end of this month.


----------



## Solutions (14 Jun 2006)

I'm intersted in the RDS group, but cannot seem to find out more about this.  Who is the contact?


----------



## colly (14 Jun 2006)

Chapter Director in the RDS is Jim Boothe (mobile number removed by CCOVICH) - very nice guy - tell him a young lad called Colin referred you...


----------



## philsstn (17 Jun 2006)

There is a nother new one called hotbed skillnet..based in south dublin, talks monthly with usual networking...reasonably priced from what I understood with good speakers..

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Hotbed Skillnet[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]01-4868335[/FONT]


----------



## Solutions (21 Jun 2006)

I went to the BNI meeting in the RDS for the first time this morning and it looks like a group that means business, if you pardon the Pun.  The group is just getting off the ground and therefore it is probably a good time to get involved.   I will be going again hoping for some "referrals"


----------



## DavidD (26 Jun 2006)

Hi Guys,

I manage "The Hotbed Skillnet" a training network for growing companies and start-ups, we run monthly networking events with guest speakers (last month CEO of Pigsback.com Michael Dwyer).

You can contact me on 01-4868335 or david@ondemand.ie

rgrds
Dave


----------



## Newsletter (26 Jun 2006)

A couple of other networking groups to consider:

www.linkedin.com over 5m business members. Mostly US but plenty of Irish and UK there also.

www.openbc.com Mostly EU.

www.soflow.com Mostly marketing related.

Even more here: [broken link removed]

Have fun!
Chris
[broken link removed] 

ps Also try


----------



## DavidD (18 Jul 2006)

Hotbed Skillnet website gone live [broken link removed], a training and networking group for entrepreneurs, start-ups and owner/managed businesses


----------



## Gordanus (18 Jul 2006)

I'm curious about these, and a couple of people said that they wouldn't suit every type of business.......what IS suitable? What's NOT suitable?  Waht's all this about referrals?? Can anyone explain?   (Don't want to get up at 6am for somehting that's no use to me!)


----------



## ivorystraws (18 Jul 2006)

In response to what type of businesses these networking events suit, Hotbed skillnet mention that "Membership is open to any owner-managed business, except the retail sector".


----------

